# 622 and locals in HD question?



## sb987 (Jan 16, 2006)

Apologies ahead of time is this is a basic question addressed somewhere else, but complete noob here.

I'm thinking of getting a 622 coming from cable and directv-tivo before that. I tried asking this to CSR, but they had no idea. Is it possible to connect a local HD antenna to the 622 or integrate into the dish to receive locals in HD? And still maintain full functionality of the DVR?

Thank you.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Well the 942 does, I don think it would change, do you?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes. The 622 has an OTA digital tuner and will be able to recieve HD (and digital SD).


----------



## sb987 (Jan 16, 2006)

James Long said:


> Yes. The 622 has an OTA digital tuner and will be able to recieve HD (and digital SD).


thanks for the quick response! If that's the case, what's the benefit in paying the additional $5/mo for locals?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Many people live in areas where they can't pick up OTA channels, hence the need to get them via satellite.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

True. But that's going to take a little longer than plugging a good antenna into the back of your receiver. 
HD OTA is cool where one can get it. Hopefully later this year E* can work out something for those without digital locals.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s sb987

Well if you pay the $5 dollar a month fee, you can get the Guide information for your HD OTA channels. Without the $5.00 a month fee no local guide info for your HD channels and with respect to timeshifting OTA you just turned your DVR into a VCR. 

Yes you can hook up an antenna and fully integrate OTA HD into Dish receivers. Works rather cool if you ask me. Since you are in CA you might also be able to get Local HD over Dish also (LA area).


----------



## sb987 (Jan 16, 2006)

I am in LA, but I was hoping to cut down the monthly cost as $71 for the 120 channel package is getting pricey. So it sounds like I would be able to use an OTA, but the on-screen guide and dvr functionality won't be integrated for locals?


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

correct


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

and if you plan to use the DVR in a typical way, such as recording multiple shows at once, it may be worth having that OTA antenna and the HD locals. That gives you 3 HD local tuners you can record from at once. luckily LA already has HD locals, so you have that option. I don't have HD locals announced yet for Wash DC, and I can't wait as there is one time a week I am trying to record 3 programs I'd like in HD  and only have an OTA HD tuner right now.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Does anyone have an experience with the 622s ability to pick up distant digital OTA? Is it the same worse or better than the 811?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would expect the 622 to have similar performance as the 942 so you might want to try a 811 OTA vs 942 OTA search. I would not expect a drop in that area. As for anyone having experience with OTA and the 622, the only people that have actually hands on would be Beta testers and Dish employees.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> I would expect the 622 to have similar performance as the 942 so you might want to try a 811 OTA vs 942 OTA search. I would not expect a drop in that area. As for anyone having experience with OTA and the 622, the only people that have actually hands on would be Beta testers and Dish employees.


Thanks, ron. I also suspect the OTA tuners may have changed during the past 2 years. I would expect the 622 too perform better. Will have too wait until next week too find out.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I am sure a number of people would like to know how the OTA tuner performs. Only problem is as I see it, OTA is an art and until you actually hook it up in your configuration you will not know for sure.


----------

